# Muzzy sold to Rage



## pasinthrough (Jun 15, 2012)

http://www.bowhunterplanet.com/apps/blog/muzzy-sold 

Actually, Muzzy Products was bought by Muzzy Outdoors. 

CEO for Muzzy Outdoors is Rich Krause.  Rich is also the CEO or Rage Outdoors.

Anyway, FYI​


----------



## riskyb (Jun 16, 2012)

Intresting


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jun 16, 2012)

I hope they are able to get the spiral out of the muzzy broad heads.............

It is very interesting how the outdoor industry is starting to be nearly 100% made up of large corporate conglomerates. Now would be the time to start a small successful archery manufacturer and then sale it.


----------



## riskyb (Jun 16, 2012)

Thats what i was thinking even have a few products in mind


----------



## bowkill7 (Jun 16, 2012)

pasinthrough said:


> http://www.bowhunterplanet.com/apps/blog/muzzy-sold
> 
> Actually, Muzzy Products was bought by Muzzy Outdoors.
> 
> ...


I have been a Muzzy pro staffer since the mid 90s. I have several good friends that work and make their living there. The sad part of this whole deal is I caught wind of this a month ago and  none of the employees at Muzzy knew about it.  Even the employees that had been there the longest.  As a self employed buisness man I can assure you that any company will not run and prosper without loyal and dedicated employees.  And the way those employees are treated is what keeps them motivated to make the owner money with their services.  I wish nothing but the BEST!! for the employees and the new ownership. I hope the transition is a smooth one.  It will be interesting to see where Muzzy goes from here.  Oh, and happy Fathers day everyone!!!!!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jun 16, 2012)

How long till we see an expandable big game head with the Muzzy name on it? I bet it's coming.


----------



## grouper throat (Jun 16, 2012)

I seriously hope they keep the original muzzy design for sale.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jun 16, 2012)

grouper throat said:


> I seriously hope they keep the original muzzy design for sale.



x2 I have been shooting 100 gr. 3 blade Muzzy's for years, and will continue to do so.


----------



## SWWTV (Jun 17, 2012)

I heard they're had to sign a none compelause hmmmm. As they say the Eagle swooped down and finally did it what a shame. I maybe wrong but Johnny never would have let that happen.


----------



## sbrown (Jun 19, 2012)

I think most employees there knew this day was coming sooner or later. Good friends of mine and good people,wish them the best and hope this is a positive for them and their families.


----------



## Grey Man (Jun 19, 2012)

This is a smart move by Rage. They don't have to change the name, just keep it Muzzy, and they have diversified their business so that they have access to both 'sides' of the broad head market. I they had just come out with a fixed blade, none of the fixed blade crowd would trust it. Instead, they own a trusted brand. Very smart.

It's smart for the family that owned Muzzy too. They built this business for 30 years, but running a business isn't where the big money is. The big money is in selling it. I hope the owners can all retire, relax, and enjoy the fruits of their long years of work. That's the Americam dream come true, and I wish them all the best.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 19, 2012)

pasinthrough said:


> http://www.bowhunterplanet.com/apps/blog/muzzy-sold
> 
> Actually, Muzzy Products was bought by Muzzy Outdoors.
> 
> ...



Thx for posting this. Yep, I read about that yesterday at the web link below.  

This is similar to what happened a couple months ago in April 2012 with *Bushnell Outdoor Products acquiring Primos Hunting*.

Best of luck to both good companies in the future.  I'll include a couple clarifying quotes below but see the web link for more details:  



http://www.theoutdoorwire.com/story/1339991153j4pq2nfpphv 

Muzzy Outdoors, LLC, Acquires Muzzy Products Corp. 

Monday, June 18, 2012 


"PROCTOR, MN - Muzzy Outdoors, LLC, announced today that it has acquired Muzzy Products Corp. from the Musacchia family." 

"The *parent company of Muzzy Outdoors is Feradyne Outdoors*, LLC. Feradyne's President and CEO Rich Krause"

"*Feradyne also owns Rage Outdoors* who sells the revolutionary line-up of rear-deploying Rage™ Broadheads, the new RageCage™ Quiver and the market leading Nockturnal™ brand of lighted nocks."


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jun 19, 2012)

Ever notice that muzzy's fly like bottle rockets?


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jun 19, 2012)

In my experience Muzzy's fly straight and hit hard.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jun 20, 2012)

BIGRNYRS said:


> Ever notice that muzzy's fly like bottle rockets?



I've noticed that Muzzys have killed more deer than probably any other broadhead out there.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 20, 2012)

BIGRNYRS said:


> Ever notice that muzzy's fly like bottle rockets?



Never had that problem; even when I was shooting a wheeled bow that threw an arrow really fast.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 20, 2012)

Jody Hawk said:


> I've noticed that Muzzys have killed more deer than probably any other broadhead out there.



I have noticed the same thing. More so from folks that don't read the GON forum and are allowed to make their own equipment choices, unswayed by others opinions.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 20, 2012)

BIGRNYRS said:


> Ever notice that muzzy's fly like bottle rockets?



Over the many years, I've been blessed not to have any problems shooting Muzzy broadheads.  A bow technician that set up my Hoyt did have one come apart when he shot a deer so he switched to something else.


----------



## fullstrut (Jun 20, 2012)

everything in life is man made! except for what God made. so deal with break downs of equipment!. if God did not make it anything can brake or go wrong! a fact of Life.


----------



## sbrown (Jun 20, 2012)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Over the many years, I've been blessed not to have any problems shooting Muzzy broadheads.  A bow technician that set up my Hoyt did have one come apart when he shot a deer so he switched to something else.



He must have just gotten a fluke head or something cause thats one thing that rarely ever happens with a Muzzy when assembled PROPERLY and TIGHTENED. I have literaly seen some of the MX series heads shot through steel drums in excess of 40 or 50 times and not come apart,blades of course bent but head still in tact. With my Bowtech,I've been fourtunate enough to shoot just about any 100 grain standard series 3 or 4 blade, MX series, or even the Phantom line without any flight or tuning issues. If I ever had a problem,I usualy found it was something just needing to be tweeked on my bow or my arrow set up. The Ol standard 3 blade 100 grain is still a fav of mine.Owners may have changed,but the people that make em are still there and they will still take pride making a good product.


----------



## hansel (Jun 20, 2012)

I've been shooting Muzzy 4-bladed 100 grain broadheads since 1983. I guess I need to run down to BPS and buy up some more just incase they drop them.


----------



## Bow Only (Jun 21, 2012)

I might hold the GON record for killing a deer with a MX3 the year before they came out.  Thanks Mark.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jun 21, 2012)

T.P. said:


> I have noticed the same thing. More so from folks that don't read the GON forum and are allowed to make their own equipment choices, unswayed by others opinions.



T.P.
You suggesting there might be alterior motives to the equipment recommendations people give here?


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jun 21, 2012)

You can in fact get 6 Muzzy broad heads to fly perfectly. It only takes 3 packs of them to start. I will say that IF you hit what you are shooting at with a Muzzy, it will go through it. 
But that is what you get when you take inconsistent sheets of cheap steel and then stamp blades out of it. Take those blades and over lap them three times inside a cheap aluminum ferrel. 
Want to disagree, take you micrometer out and start mic-ing your beloved Muzzys.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jun 21, 2012)

Bow Only said:


> I might hold the GON record for killing a deer with a MX3 the year before they came out.  Thanks Mark.



Matt, I remember that post. Didn't you kill in Alabama with it, late in the yr? 
I know the MX series heads are pretty dog-gone good. The Muzzy heads are an excellent value. Good luck to all involved.


----------



## markland (Jun 21, 2012)

Muzzy does have new owners and is no longer Muzzy Products but officially is Muzzy Outdoors. LLC.  We are owned by a large company that has several other archery companies as well.  This is a popular trend recently in the industry  and is and will happen more often with smaller companies being bought by larger corporations.  Event though we are part of a bigger umbrella company Muzzy is going to be kept as it is and run as a seperate company and we will continue to produce our products right here in Cartersville, GA.  Now I am sure there will be some changes, but these should be for the better and with the promotional power this change will bring, I am sure it will only be better in the future.  Muzzy was their #1 pick of fixed blade broadheads companies they were after and are very excited to be involved with the company as well as our bowfishing line too.
Our standard and most popular models will continue to be made and sold and I am sure we will have some new stuff coming along as well.
It's a big change for us for sure and can't say I never expected it to happen but with 14 years working for Muzzy and over 20 years being associated with Muzzy, it will be different but hopefully a good move and I am looking forward to see what happens.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 21, 2012)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> T.P.
> You suggesting there might be alterior motives to the equipment recommendations people give here?



Yup.


----------



## Bow Only (Jun 21, 2012)

Taylor Co. said:


> Matt, I remember that post. Didn't you kill in Alabama with it, late in the yr?
> I know the MX series heads are pretty dog-gone good. The Muzzy heads are an excellent value. Good luck to all involved.


Yep, right after the ATA.


markland said:


> Muzzy does have new owners and is no longer Muzzy Products but officially is Muzzy Outdoors. LLC.  We are owned by a large company that has several other archery companies as well.  This is a popular trend recently in the industry  and is and will happen more often with smaller companies being bought by larger corporations.  Event though we are part of a bigger umbrella company Muzzy is going to be kept as it is and run as a seperate company and we will continue to produce our products right here in Cartersville, GA.  Now I am sure there will be some changes, but these should be for the better and with the promotional power this change will bring, I am sure it will only be better in the future.  Muzzy was their #1 pick of fixed blade broadheads companies they were after and are very excited to be involved with the company as well as our bowfishing line too.
> Our standard and most popular models will continue to be made and sold and I am sure we will have some new stuff coming along as well.
> It's a big change for us for sure and can't say I never expected it to happen but with 14 years working for Muzzy and over 20 years being associated with Muzzy, it will be different but hopefully a good move and I am looking forward to see what happens.



I'm glad things are going to work out for you Mark.  You've got to be in better hands now.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 21, 2012)

markland said:


> Muzzy does have new owners and is no longer Muzzy Products but officially is Muzzy Outdoors. LLC.  We are owned by a large company that has several other archery companies as well.  This is a popular trend recently in the industry  and is and will happen more often with smaller companies being bought by larger corporations.  Event though we are part of a bigger umbrella company Muzzy is going to be kept as it is and run as a seperate company and we will continue to produce our products right here in Cartersville, GA.  Now I am sure there will be some changes, but these should be for the better and with the promotional power this change will bring, I am sure it will only be better in the future.  Muzzy was their #1 pick of fixed blade broadheads companies they were after and are very excited to be involved with the company as well as our bowfishing line too.
> Our standard and most popular models will continue to be made and sold and I am sure we will have some new stuff coming along as well.
> It's a big change for us for sure and can't say I never expected it to happen but with 14 years working for Muzzy and over 20 years being associated with Muzzy, it will be different but hopefully a good move and I am looking forward to see what happens.



Hope it works out well for you in the future with the merging of the companies now with a more complete good product set.  Best of luck to you & your company's future.


----------



## DeepweR (Jun 21, 2012)

Jody Hawk said:


> I've noticed that Muzzys have killed more deer than probably any other broadhead out there.



More than Thunderheads?


----------



## T.P. (Jun 22, 2012)

deep'we R said:


> More than Thunderheads?



They'd be neck and neck...


----------



## ALL4HUNTIN (Jun 25, 2012)

And an Out-of-tuned bow will make them fly erratically as well.. Can't always blame the broadhead..


----------



## Chadx1981 (Jun 25, 2012)

Wow thanks for posting


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 25, 2012)

deep'we R said:


> More than Thunderheads?



NAP Thunderheads have been around longer than Muzzy & are great too, which I have also used 'em for years with no problems.


----------

